# Alloy Vintage Mag Wheels Idenity



## shoe3 (Mar 12, 2016)

Bmx vintage mag wheels idenity?

View attachment 294623


----------



## shoe3 (Mar 14, 2016)

Decathlete said:


> View attachment 294624 Bmx vintage mag wheels idenity?
> 
> View attachment 294623


----------



## freddy (Mar 30, 2016)

they r from a 2010 mongoose rebel


----------

